# Black Greasy Bees



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Weaker hive is probably getting robbed. Stop feeding for several days, or if your flow has started, most likely, stop altogether. Reduce the entrance on the weaker hive if you haven't already. The HBH tends to cause robbing when the flow is not real strong yet or whenever the flow stops. Use sparingly, if at all. Also check hole size in mason jar lid. There should be no dripping after the first few drops once inverted. (Just in case it is not robbing)


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

The flow has been on for a few weeks no need for feed. Bees look wet to me. The wings on robber bees get to looking a bit tattered.


----------



## MimbresBees (Sep 22, 2016)

black greasy shiny hairless bees are old seniors ready to die.

not robbing.


----------



## beecole (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

It is also the symptoms of one of the bee viruses; cant remember which one.

Edit; I see beecole has posted it.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

It could be any of all of the above. Old bees look this way after they lose their hair.

Check for sugar on their wings.

Alex


----------

